# Your AKFF photo of yourself



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All , well with the influx of new members and the staggering amount of topics covered now by AKFF members i thought it may be an ideal time to post a photo of yourself so that we can get an idea about who we are talking to . I know we did this about 18 months to 2 years ago , but the demographics of AKFF have changed remarkably since then and i see so many names that i cant put a Face to, i thought it time to do a photo session of members again, any photo of yourself will be fine as long as your not completely naked or doing something you shouldnt , it may be a close up or a distant shot but as long as we get an idea who you are it will make for a very much friendlier forum , and posts then become a little more pleasant and personal.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Gee Ant,

That's not the Ant I imagined, you look so different :shock:

Cheers


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

No way&#8230;&#8230; somebody might recognise me and they'll send me back


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Prawn , matron knows where you are anyway , i gave her your address so c'mon post up boyo , before they come and pick you up


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

here's one of me & my pb fish :lol: :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

eric said:


> Daft, somehow I pictured you with more bandages.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Here I am...


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Taken a couple yrs back when I was still good looking :lol:









cheers

kp


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

DaftWullie said:


> Found him !!!!!!!


No, that guy's a freak...

Does anyone else take heatbeads out with them?


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

patwah said:


>


That shot makes tou look just like Randy on "my name is Earl"!

I hope "the leak" is not your handwork?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhh these are priceless the AKFF home photo album , love it , gimme more , more , i want more , Paddy you didnt just fart did you . ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Me and my other hobby:


awwww, nice shot.....might use that on a calendar... :lol: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Me in my Summer kayaking attire










Allah u Akbar, death to all infidels (aka: Stink boaters :twisted: )
They love me around the Collins Sub Base :twisted: :lol:


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Me


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi Folks 
This is me Stephen aka BUNGY......................


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Great idea Bazzoo, nice to put faces with names, writing styles, and their sense of humour. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Myself and a friend i had around for dinner


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Another lil fellah to cross off the "must catch and eat" list!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Me and my other hobby:


Ant , that is a great photo , one of the best mountain biking shots if not the best i have seen , i see you have a similar tan to mine , nice one mate


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

grinner near dreamworld, trolling for bullsharks with children as bait.


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Couple of years ago, needed a mean hair cut to catch some mean fish...well actually i got drunk and woke up with a fake tan & a mohawk!...rather embarassing rocking up to work after the weekend!










enjoy, Kev


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

smoking the peace pipe hey :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

This is me in the summer, the next wave after this I went over and came up as a bull shark swam past. :shock:


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep this is me in the Stealth Malhal or just Mal. I keep my distance as i think Tightlines has passsed his no fish curse on to me lately


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't even ask.....


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

malhal said:


> Yep this is me in the Stealth Malhal or just Mal. I keep my distance as i think Tightlines has passsed his no fish curse on to me lately


Yes I will agree with this pic.
And if you click on the photo and blow it up a bit you will see an orange flag, well that is me in my lil ole Moken attcking the ocean swells out from Swansea. The swell was a rockin 

kp


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Me, with my first LB shark, only now the mop is about 6inches shorter plus a piercing or two. ;-) 









and with a lure caught Flatty


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's one from last time (Moreton Island), still havent shaved, but I tend to travel a little lighter these days.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Me at work in Singapore

I'm the one with the short hair!


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

My Pic


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

This is how I roll.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

koich said:


> This is how I roll.


 good try mate but thats not the Koich i know

cheers cruiser


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

eric are you heading out to repaint the green beacons


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

eric said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > eric are you heading out to repaint the green beacons
> ...


I hear pink is the new black! ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) :lol:


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Blowering Dam Australia Day 09. Hung over and happy








A bit of airgunnin in spring


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Me and Hughesy, i was about 10kgs lighter then too, how much 12 months difference makes


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

heres one he just finished

and daftwullie hes so hot right now... is that a reference to zoolander?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

can't pretend I'm not bald!!!

cheers
John


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Gee, we really are an ugly bunch aren't we!


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

OK, I lost the cat or "my mountain bikes bigger than yours"

seriously, just a bigger version of the photo I use for the avatar


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Gee, we really are an ugly bunch aren't we!


fair go, we're not that bad!!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Gee, we really are an ugly bunch aren't we!


then again.....


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

My ugly mug


----------



## lur3 (Apr 1, 2007)

A couple of pics of me, Nev


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

This was a little earlier on when I communicated to fish and the like using my knowledge of medaclorines....I have since moved on to the Whispering techniques

Luke


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Nev,

You would certainly get your monies worth on a family ticket to dreamworld.

Hope to see Yourself and Pat out again soon.


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Gee, we really are an ugly bunch aren't we!


Too true!

My fugly mug.









But I wasn't always fugly.








Don't know why I was dressed in girls clothes   :roll:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok, here's my mug shot.....


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's another mug shot with me looking slightly better :twisted:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Cuda said:


> Ok, here's my mug shot.....


Ahhhhh ha ha ha ha ha ha ya bloody old sand shark Cuda , what did ya do ,try and play footy at your age hahahahahahaha, you look a right treat , probably fell off yer motor bike or got caught under Rufus and were mugged into submission by the mirage drive :lol: :lol: :lol: , oooops Mark i didnt really mean to laugh ha ha ha ha


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Well truth be told Bazz, I slipped over on a boat ramp back in January and cracked my noggin on one of the concrete dimples - blood everywhere and as the photo shows a nice egg on my forehead and a ripper black eye to boot :shock: 8) 
All because some lowlife stole my nephew's winch handle and my nephew wanted me to hook up the boat when he drove it on the trailer :twisted:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dodge with the Gold Coast answer to bazzoo nubiles


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

In my younger 'salad' years involved in my other passion :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## action1974 (Sep 3, 2008)

wheres dodge's hand???????????


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's one I took of Lee (pcsolutionman) at a recent, camping and outdoor show :twisted: .









Cheers,

Jason


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

wopfish said:


> In my younger 'salad' years involved in my other passion :twisted: :twisted:


Is your other passion having skull brests?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

wopfish said:


> In my younger 'salad' years involved in my other passion :twisted: :twisted:


Ohhh dear Woppie did you eat the whole two of them or was there a dinner party and your just cleaning up :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah just dry roasting the heads for later.........mmmmmmmmmm

They were a few thousand years old - sadly no golden scarabs in their wrappings

Yours Woppie

Hopefully with no curses - except of the skull breast kind !!


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

wopfish said:


> In my younger 'salad' years involved in my other passion :twisted: :twisted:


 So you like headhunting too woppie!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Yeah just dry roasting the heads for later.........mmmmmmmmmm
> 
> They were a few thousand years old - sadly no golden scarabs in their wrappings
> 
> ...


Dick , where were you digging to find those skulls ,Egypt ?and are you interested in archaeology ?i love egyptology find it fascinating , and i cant help myself mate , but did you enjoy those people , i see you mentioned that you had them with salad during the day , what was it a longish lunch ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Bazzoo it was near the valley of the kings about 23 years ago when I was apprenticed to a tomb raider from Tangiers.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

matty said:


> Don't know why I was dressed in girls clothes   :roll:


Jeesh! Matt! You've been a model!?! Not only that, you have graced the cover of the same mag as Princess Di, Angelina, Brad and even the Queen to name a few. You are in good company! 

The flowers are a nice touch! :lol:


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

There are not many photos of me - I'm usually behind the camera. If I can find a better one, I'll post it, but for now, you're all going to have to try to guess what I look like, based on this rather distant shot. By the way Matt - they used to dress me in girl's clothing too...


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Heres a photo of me when I still had front teeth..........handsome hey :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dodge said:


> Dodge with the Gold Coast answer to bazzoo nubiles


you lucky bastard, are they ya grandaughters or somethin lol.


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

FIRST PHOTO. Ned flanders look alike movember 2008.
SECOND PHOTO. Pb stinky carp.
Cheers Robert.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

deano199 said:


> Dodge said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge with the Gold Coast answer to bazzoo nubiles
> ...


Dean only met them 2 hours before the pic at my grandsons 18th, and all good kids who humoured an old fart for the camera mate



action1974 said:


> wheres dodge's hand???????????


Near the one with the biggest smile of course :shock:


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Alster99 said:


> matty said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why I was dressed in girls clothes   :roll:
> ...


Wasn't the only time i was force into cross dressing!


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

Well it is hard to find a photo of me in front of the camera but in the spirit of things here goes.


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

in various guises










































between my family members we have caught 20lb+ snapper from this beach. Kingfish, small sharks, barracutas but this time i had a nice sized Eagle Ray.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

gra wouldnt an ipod be easier to carry around then that big boom box


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

One of my many alter egos


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeHRD6sAABRfgAAQQIP+4gAgGAqu99+wIABkNVPNTU9Jk0eoeifqbSajRtTygNU2UBpoNAAAAyPUyGwPVIzn6gTRbW05KjxQIeaBXhkYuQzNdjNEaLBrAlPlkCzGMVNBV8zC9N9GlLYOC3Y5YEKeyrTqH/nRGxkcFAJq0YgpG2AxNgskC1JqJKn3PxdyRThQkOHRD6s=


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've seen you in a K-mart catalogue Red.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

wopfish said:


> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Classic work Wopfish! Now we have two models in our midst! Great Thread.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)




----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

whoops, sorry


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

That's it...you guys are all wierdos.. I'm outta here. :shock:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

THAT IS _SO_ WRONG!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

GregL said:


> THAT IS _SO_ WRONG!!!


Is that what they call a mangina?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

rawprawn said:


> GregL said:
> 
> 
> > THAT IS _SO_ WRONG!!!
> ...


gold finger

ps. the thing i can't get over, is that this guy really exists :shock: 
surely he isn't married or has any friends


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

No this is wrong - may I present the original...


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Thanks, now Iam
SCARRED FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hogans Ghost Keza its you :shock: :shock: :shock: , i will have nightmares now for the rest of the year , run away , quickly run away ,


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> Hogans Ghost Keza its you :shock: :shock: :shock: , i will have nightmares now for the rest of the year , run away , quickly run away ,


Bazz, does that mean that i'm no longer one of your of the nubiles ?

pull your head in Dave :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> pull your head in Dave


This means war...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm putting quite a nice album together from this, keep going


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Or this one?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

HAAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHAH

fell outofmychair !!!!


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

wopfish said:


> In my younger 'salad' years involved in my other passion :twisted: :twisted:












*** you look a bit like Kirk from Metallica!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

danfish said:


> *** you look a bit like Kirk from Metallica!


hey Danfish, you should see him now.. He looks just like the bloke in your avatar... :lol:


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Could be worse, he could look like the other guitarist from Metallica... James Hetfield










He rocks like hell for an old dude though


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Ha ha found this one from last year of me just before a fancy dress party!










Yeah dude, even Vader has hobies!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Fishing the green stuff, saturation much?









After I graduated from handsome boy modeling school.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Not quite


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbCipAAAABFfgAAQcIHQAgCKAIo///4wIABwYNNGmmExMmAgaYNVPU/UaYmo9NGp6m0ZT1H6hqOQUJ76IZxzyZJpoxVoSF7Urc8P+Z3EnTCKpl2p41vrALdBY2kJuPGTdieIn0iuRnXnAN3W32hMQWYJSeDFr+qUb5D+u4dIUGWIeEWDLv4u5IpwoSFhRUgA


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Original


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

eric said:


> Bazz.
> 
> Remember how I told you that I thought this was a great thread? Well, I'm sober now and I have changed my mind.


Uhhhhh Eric , what have i done , i have vomited twice now on the keyboard because of that thing in a green manskini and i will never be able to look at Keza the same way again . I think i better have 56 rum and cokes and maybe things will look a bit better , but i still dont know about Keza in that costume , EEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWW, i think that has been burned into my brain . i wont sleep tonight now , nurse , nurse , nurse , make them go away


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

sbd said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > pull your head in Dave
> ...


I have been defaced!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SBD, I will not rest till I learn how to photshop


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

iwanayak said:


> [I have been defaced!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SBD, I will not rest till I learn how to photshop


You're right Dave, not really fair on the fair lady.









Now it's just the Beckhams.


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

OOOh why you little!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lmao, Thats a classic



sbd said:


> iwanayak said:
> 
> 
> > [I have been defaced!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'd be pretty happy with either of those 2


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Holidaying at my favourite billabong in the Gulf of Carpentaria, a serene and safe place to spend a few quiet weeks away from the hussle and bussle of suburbia. It's amazing what the self-timer can pickup...


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

Me & my best mate doing some plastering on the house reno's.
Cheers Mal














]


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Here am I


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

This thread is dangerous, but I better play along.
Mmmmm, damn good fish!








I have a penis for a head, and a condom for a hat.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWazKR+gAABpfgAAQYAHAAgBA1Io/894QIABIaoyaaD0TIaMjGkDVG1DEYTBAMEalA+OEAfDLKx0ziUkrdeHqIno7FWznGlQxy5W2mYKcwsXSKwtum54SD9ZAwIsRoDfi7kinChIVmUj9AA==


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

here we are
Eric partaking in his new sport of choice.... Hyena Mushing


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Which one's Eric ?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Eric's the scooter.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Before or after the operation ?


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

It looks like you've got a growth on your back mate. It must be all those Moe bogan germs. I'd see a doctor about it.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

patwah said:


> The Fishin' Musician said:
> 
> 
> > Eric's the scooter.
> ...


No, i'm the bitch pulling Eric!


----------



## Yak4ever (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes I was a bit happy!


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Best

Thread

Ever.....

EVER!!! LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXzaWsMAAA5fgAAQQAHAAgABEIo/99+AIABoNU8U0aaZNqaNAeoBKppk09JoGmg00MhwOi5tc1vaGCDCqUm/ESltBykI4K/UEInLefLkrHqZQlj81VrtYL8FjZ152WOET0SrKPMhBUTilSAyRmg/8XckU4UJB82lrDA=


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

My girls thought this was an improvement. 








I have to agree.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh no, who dragged this thread up again! Every time I see that seriously evil photo of SBD I have nightmares for weeks afterwards :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all.

Not as old as the date stamp says. Probably 2 years ago.

Demonstrating my flarecase and the rubber washer that helps no end to keep it fairly watertight!

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Found this one of SBD before he cut his hair.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

That is gold :lol: :lol: :lol: I think Dave would rather like that "look"


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

This one is a bit old..


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Bit old alright Karl is it circa 1943 , i think i saw it on the wall of a post office under WANTED


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

And you can tell by the way I use my walk, I'm a womens man, no time to talk...... stayin aliiiiiive :lol:


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Wow. Look at all those buckles.
> 
> It's like PFD bondage.


You know you like it Eric. ;-) ;-)


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

eric said:


> snapperz said:
> 
> 
> > eric said:
> ...


Suede huh.So that they will match your moccasins. :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

No , he has suade undies , and just loves em


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> No , he has suade undies , and just loves em


I dont think we need to know how you know about his suede undies Bazz!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

snapperz said:


> Re: Your AKFF photo of yourself
> by snapperz » Sat Jan 15, 2011 9:28 pm
> 
> Burrinjuck.


Does that thing have a crotch strap ? - You know, to prevent it riding up around your ears ? It might need tighenning


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Time out...
View attachment 1

Time on... I know it's a stinker but i couldn't find an appropriate photo anywhere else. Who says small gear doesn't stop big fish.


----------



## Jumaji (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeez, this is the funniest thread I have ever read, don't think I have laughed so much at my computor for a long time. I'll throw in my two bobs worth, taken on my 58th birthday, I still look much the same now a few years later!  
Jim.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

movemeber attempt










solomon islands ammenities block










a loooong time ago


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Me and my kids;


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers

Simon


----------



## coldfire (Jan 6, 2011)

my ugly mug


----------



## Stoffeltoo (Oct 4, 2010)

Some pics from South Africa "Stoffeltoo"









My favourite ride









Friends









Pimped yak and I


----------

